# TTC #1 In the chatroom !!!! 7-8pm 10-11pm ~Dizzi~



## DizziSquirrel

* I hope you will Join me, Dizzi
In 

The Chatroom Snug

On 

 Fridays 7-8pm or 10-11pm   

This will be a special chat session just for those of us still trying to concieve baby number 1!

 TTC #1 chat will not include any pg/baby talk 

 This will be an exclusive time for you to "talk" with other members
feeling the pain & frustrations of needing fertility treatment & using the Chatroom for support
 *​*

​
For Site & Chat Etiquette   

CLICK HERE​*


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Oh this is fab - will put in my diary!!  The later slot would be best for me!
Thanks Dizzi!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Ooops sorry Dizzi - keep forgetting!!  Mind due was shattered yesterday, so in bed asleep by 10pm!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hope to see some fellow TTC#1 ers tonight !!


----------



## DizziSquirrel




----------

